

How Mark & Kailash convinced us to check out Nepal’s startups - iag
http://blog.worldstartupreport.com/2013/01/11/how-mark-kailash-convinced-us-to-check-out-nepals-startups/

======
rikacomet
Very true. I believe that the true essence of human spirit and vigor exist
only where there is struggle, like the saying "Diamonds are found in the
rough"

I think the start-up accelerators won't find ignoring the 2/3 of the
population that exist in India-China region, very helpful. Long gone are the
days that the best of talent goes abroad, a lot of them are being retained in
their home country due to parental pressure, and other nationalistic elements.
Indeed, it would be tougher to pick out of such a large population, but its
quite true from that perspective as well that a larger pool means a larger
probability of diamonds.

